# Parada de emergencia



## jbv (Mar 18, 2008)

Hola.

¿Qué se considera una parada de emergéncia?

En un armario eléctrico en que un pulsador activa/desactiva un telerruptor que acciona un variador de frecuéncia (para mover el motor de una sierra de cinta), ¿necesito una parada de emergéncia?

¿Podría poner la seta de emergéncia como interruptor de alimentación? o sea, al abrirla alimento el armario eléctrico y con el pulsador pongo en marcha la sierra. Si hay un problema, o simplemente quiero pararla, pulso la seta para que corte la alimentación.

Gracias.


----------



## javielchispas (Mar 18, 2008)

Actualmente las paradas de emergencia "serias" han de ser instaladas con un módulo específico de seguridad en el cuadro de control. Van cableadas a cuatro hilos, con los contactos en la seta con desincronización. De esta manera, se evita que cualquier percance de cualquier tipo pueda ocasionar un mal funcionamiento de dicha parada (pongamos por caso que el típico cable de dos hilos se queda cortocircuitado al apoyar una  estructura metálica).

Pero para una parada de emergencia "de toda la vida", has de tener en cuenta ciertos factores, de los cuales yo te apunto los que me sé y me acuerdo, estando seguro de que otros foreros lo completarán:

 - Cuando pulsas una parada de emergencia, la máquina en cuestión no podrá ponerse en marcha al desenclavarla, sin pulsar un rearme por el operario.
 - Como todos los captadores de seguridad, han de cablearse por lógica inversa: siempre mediante circuito cerrado permanente que se abra cuando pulsas la parada.
 - Las paradas de emergencia han de ser activadas mediante un pulsador de tipo seta situado a pié de máquina, y si procede, en un punto del camino lógico de evacuación
 - Han de ser de color rojo, rotulada con texto "parada de emergencia sobre fondo amarillo.
 - Han de poseer un sistema de enclavamiento mecánico, de manera que para desenclavar es necesario girarla.

Yo te recomiendo que la parada de emergencia la instales respetando los anteriores puntos, y que esta actúe cortando la alimentación de un relé en el cuadro de control, que se mantendrá siempre activado por auto-alimentación en estado normal, cuyo marcha es  un pulsador de rearme de operario. Este relé cortará la alimentación de maniobra o estará en el primer lugar de las seguridades mediante un contacto NA del mismo,  y señalizará el estado de parada de emergencia activada mediante un contacto NC.

Saludos


----------



## El nombre (Mar 18, 2008)

Desenclavar por tirón también vale.
Ha de parar la máquina en seco, inercias aparte.

La puesta en marca o rearme es una función lógica que toda máquina ha de llevar.

En algunas máquinas, por eso de ahorrar, engloban el PE con la puesta en marcha. NO SE HA DE HACER- siempre son funciones distintas.


----------



## fjvivarc (Mar 19, 2008)

Saludos

En respuesta a tu pregunta sobre la instalación de una parada de emergencia  primero debes realizar una  sencilla evaluacion del riesgo segun EN1050, en la que tienes en cuenta la gravedad de las heridas , la frecuencia de permanencia y la posibilidad de evitar los peligros.

Esta evaluación de riesgo determinara la categoria (Norma EN954-1)del circuito de seguridad que deberas emplear.

Espero haberte servido de ayuda.

saludos de nuevo


----------



## jbv (Mar 20, 2008)

Gracias a todos.

Dos preguntas de pardillo:

- "un módulo específico de seguridad en el cuadro de control" ¿se refiere a un preventa?
- no entiendo lo de "Van cableadas a cuatro hilos, con los contactos en la seta con desincronización".

Gracias.


----------



## erkillo (Jun 5, 2008)

van cableado a cuatro hilos para evitar si se ponen en corto que nunca pare o si se abren uno de los hilos q se pare la makinaria.

La seta de parada  solo debe  utilizarse en caso de emrgencia y nunca debe usarse como conexion o desconexion  habitual de la maquinaria. Siempre debe de ser una parada por hardware y nunca por sofware. Es decir debe cortar la tension fisicamente y nunca mediante un programa.


----------



## ELCHAVO (Jun 5, 2008)

el paro de emergencia tiene que ser independiente del equipo controlador de la maquina

es decir uno no puede amarrar el paro de emergencia a un plc o a determinado variador de frecuencia por que en l caso que se dañe cualquier sistema electronico y el sistema quede loco entonces se corre el riesgo de que tampoco le haga caso al paro de emergencia.

el paro de emergencia debe actuar de tal manera que le sea imposible electricamente hablando trabajar ((llamese motor, cilindro, u otro equipo )). 

el paro de emergencia debe hacer que todo el sistema y sus componentes queden quietos al mismo instante en que se pulso el boton. es decir no quede ningun cilindro o motor tratando de completar el ciclo para ahi si frenar ! no ! nunca !. tiene que ser al instante !.


----------



## COSMICO (Mar 28, 2015)

Hola Amigos.
Estoy en un dilema por causa de una tarea que tengo.

En la imágen siguiente está el circuito del problema a resolver. Espero que alguien con experiencia en el tema y conocimiento de normas industriales me pueda colaborar.

Para el siguiente circuito, determine el tipo de protección de emergencia, según normas
intermnacionales de seguridad para maquinas industriales.

No encuentro algo claro sobre el tema, y distintas personas que trabajan en el medio se contradicen, en cuanto al tipo de protección para la seta de emergencia.


Unos dicen. Contactor a la entrada que soporte la corriente de toda la carga.
Otros, contactor de baja potencia colgado a las bobinas de todos los contactores para cortar operación de los motores.
Algún documento donde hablen claro de este tema me sirve, o la ayuda de un experto en la materia.


----------



## solaris8 (Mar 28, 2015)

te dejo un pdf, habla un poco del tema...

http://www.cedes-sa.com/en/assets/File/PDF/safebook/SAFEBK_RM002B_ES_P.pdf


----------



## COSMICO (Mar 29, 2015)

Hola Amigo.
Gracias por contestar. Este documento lo tengo, pero como hasta ahora comienzo estudios en este tema
Me gustará si puede ayudarme a identificar el tipo de riesgo, para estas maquinas, este es el ejemplo que dejo el profesor, sobre la máquina que se debe implementar al final del semestre, a tener en cuenta que la alimentacion de la bobina se hace manualmente.


----------



## pandacba (Mar 29, 2015)

Busca en el website de schneider tiene amplia bibliografia sobre el tema y en español, al igual que ABB, Siemens y varios otros


----------

